# Good book for betta breeding?



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone mentioned a book on betta breeding. Can someone suggest the best book there is out there for betta breeding. Explaining things that go wrong, what to do, etc. Is it Goldstein or Oslow that is the best one. Those are the only ones I can really find that look legit?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the best info about betta breeding comes from the keyboards of the betta breeders on this forum themselves, rather than a book  Just because its a book doesnt mean it's always right. ;D


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Go to Bettysplendens.com that site has all the info for betta breeding, rasing, and caring for. 
There is interviews with top betta breeders. 
It's like a free online book.!!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

When you ask people on here, you get sketchy answers and peoples opinions. This can be confusing, specially when people are telling you 20 different things because they all want to tell you how they do it. 
Something as small as asking how to feed betta fry can get confusing, everyone wants to tell you How they feed, What they feed, when they feed.! Now you get 20 people giving you there opinion on this topic and you have 20 different ways of doing all this. Now things start sounding confusing.
Just go to this site, Bettysplendens.com
They have everything, All different ways of breeding, all different food, all different tail types and more. Go check it out.. It's all facts then if you want to tweak stuff to suit your style and for what resources your available to...


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks floridasplendens. just to let you guys know i did something to experiment today. i took her 2.5 gallon bowl and placed it next to his tank. he began flaring, and she got vertical bars. then after about 30 seconds, her bars went straight to horizontal. what ive been reading is that she wants to breed, but my male is just being way too aggressive. could it be because he thinks the tank is his home because i had him in there a week or so? can i move him, and then place them in seperate containers near the tank? would that help cut back on aggressiveness, because the male thinks he owns the place? or should i switch positions with them and let the female own the spawning tank and the male in the 2.5 gallon?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> thanks floridasplendens. just to let you guys know i did something to experiment today. i took her 2.5 gallon bowl and placed it next to his tank. he began flaring, and she got vertical bars. then after about 30 seconds, her bars went straight to horizontal. what ive been reading is that she wants to breed, but my male is just being way too aggressive. could it be because he thinks the tank is his home because i had him in there a week or so? can i move him, and then place them in seperate containers near the tank? would that help cut back on aggressiveness, because the male thinks he owns the place? or should i switch positions with them and let the female own the spawning tank and the male in the 2.5 gallon?


*The spawning tank shouldn't be used as their home.* You need three tanks, one for the boy, one for the girl, and one for the spawning. Also, horizontal bars do not mean she wants to breed, don't know where you read that...


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know the verical lines means she wants to breed. she got them when i placed her next to the male, but then she got horizontal lines because she knows how aggressive he is. if i place them in seperate tanks for the time being and introduce them inside the spawning tank, would that work? or will the male still feel he owns it and completely beat the crap outta her still?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

She isn't getting horizontal bars because she sees how aggressive he is, it is because she is STRESSED. 

Also, don't think about breeding right now. Focus on healing up your female.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you ask anyone, they will tell you that females get horizontal bars when they are STRESSED. For no other reason than that. No exceptions. The bars are a sign of real stress, and are the equivolent of a human female shaking and crying.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know the horizontal are stress.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you knew that then why did yo leave her there?


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I am sorry but I just read all of this guy's posts and got some really great laughs out of it. I find it sad how you all gave really good advice and are trying to keep him from injuring his fish yet he still continues to throw his female in with the male that is obviously scaring her to death. I am sorry, but I think you should listen to advice. People here are the experts.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

It has been quite the read with this guy but DazzleKitty the others are having a worse time as acouple people seem to be encouraging him since the thread in which he tried to pretend someone else's female was having trouble spawn and asking how he could help "his friend". Talking to a brick wall scenario.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

It reminds me of someone who lets their dog or cat breed and have babies, because they think the animal needs to do that to behave normally. Or the ones that want them to have just one litter before they get them fixed.
I can't tell how old this person is, sounds around 10 or something, when they ask for advice, but they already know they're going to do it their way.
There is no way to make someone stop by yelling and such, it only encourages them.


----------

